# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa > Arduino >  Raspberry Pi - Cài đặt Blynk Local Server cho các dự án IoT tại nhà.

## CKD

*Raspberry Pi - Cài đặt Blynk Local Server cho các dự án IoT tại nhà.*

Blynk là một *iot platform* khá là thông dụng. Hỏi google về IoT thì ra rất rất nhiều câu trả lời có Blynk trong đó.
*Nhưng* Blynk chỉ cho thành viên thử nghiệm, khi sử dụng dài lâu thì buộc phải mua năng lượng "energy". Điều này theo cá nhân thì cũng bình thường thôi. Mỗi tội nếu tạo dự án chỉ vì ham thích vọc vạch, lọ mọ lập trình thử xong cất xó mà phải bỏ $ ra mua thì cũng... nãn thật. Và con 1001 lý do khác để ta có thể chùng bước.

*Nhưng* Blynk cũng rất tốt bụng, cho source code (không biết phải do Blynk cho hay không? hay cộng đồng tự viết rồi chia sẻ) để có thể tạo Local Server cho các dự án dùng thu viện Blynk tại nhà  :Big Grin: .



Để làm được điều này thì có rất nhiều cách. Có thể cài đặt Blynk Local Server trên windows cũng như trên Linux. Nhưng giải pháp cài trên linux hay cụ thể là trên nền Raspbian + Raspberry Pi là giả pháp hiệu quả, nhỏ gọn, cơ động nhất. Với ưu điểm là
- Chi phí thấp
- Chi phí vận hành rẻ (ít tốn điện)

Để có thể cài Blynk Server trên RPi thì...
1. Cài Linux cho RPi --> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...-hanh-cho-RPi2
2. Static IP cho RPi --> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...P-tinh-cho-RPi
3. Tiến hành cài đặt Blynk Local Server theo hướng dẫn ở đây --> https://github.com/blynkkk/blynk-server
Hoặc ở đây https://community.blynk.cc/t/raspber...l-server/13875

Bước 1, 2 thì đã làm rồi.
Giờ tới *Bước 3: Cài đặt Blynk Local Server trên nền Raspbian.*
Cấu hình yêu cầu
Java 8 required (OpenJDK, Oracle)Any OS that can run javaAt least 30 MB of RAM (could be less with tuning)Open ports 8443 (for app), 8442 (for hardware without ssl), 8441 (for hardware with ssl)

1. Kiểm tra phiên bản Java đã cài.


```
java -version
```

Nếu là 1.8.x_xx là Ok. Nếu không thì cài đặt Java


```
sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-jdk
```

2. Download gói app Blynk Server về RPi


```
wget "https://github.com/blynkkk/blynk-server/releases/download/v0.26.2/server-0.26.2.jar"
```

Chạy Blynk Server với port mặc định là 8443


```
java -jar server-0.26.2.jar -dataFolder /home/pi/Blynk
```

3. Thiết lập tự khởi động Blynk Server mỗi khi RPi khởi động, sau khi thiết lập reboot để kiểm tra


```
java -jar /home/pi/server-0.26.2.jar -dataFolder /home/pi/Blynk &
```

Nếu không thành công thì có thể cài đặt thủ công như sau


```
crontab -e
```

Sau đó thêm nội dung sau vào cuối file. Ctrl+O để lưu nội dung, Ctrl+X đê thoát


```
@reboot java -jar /home/pi/server-0.26.2.jar -dataFolder /home/pi/Blynk &
```

*Vậy là xong rồi* . Nếu không thành công trong các bước trên, vui lòng update Raspbian và kiểm tra chất lượng thẻ SD v.v...
Mở trình duyệt và kiểm tra Blynk Local Server với link sau. Lưu ý *x* là IP của RPi


```
https://192.168.1.x:9443/admin#
User & Pass mặc định là:
- U:admin@blynk.cc
- P:admin
```

Cài đặt nâng cao với
https://raw.githubusercontent.com/bl...ver.properties
https://raw.githubusercontent.com/bl...ail.properties

----------

doanthienthinh

----------

